
Should a business be open now? Actual P&L numbers - troydavis
https://www.facebook.com/somerandombar/videos/2566384356954015
======
troydavis
The name of the Seattle restaurant is actually Some Random Bar
([http://www.somerandombar.com/](http://www.somerandombar.com/)). In this
video, he shares all of his costs and revenue, then compares his total costs
being open for only takeout against his fixed costs while closed.

Even with $37k in April takeout revenue, he would have lost less money (-$10k
vs -$12k) by being closed.

